# Singapore visit



## dsmth (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi, We will soon be visiting Singapore . I dont have any idea of places to visit and things to do in Singapore. We would appreciate any advice on what to do and where to go. Thanks


----------



## thomas098 (Aug 29, 2010)

dsmth said:


> Hi, We will soon be visiting Singapore . I dont have any idea of places to visit and things to do in Singapore. We would appreciate any advice on what to do and where to go. Thanks


Hi, I have used this iPhone application "Singapore Activity Guide" that you may be interested in. It introduces the interesting activities in Singapore.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

errr .. don't shoot the messenger, but this same question comes up every few days   

Do a little "SEARCH" please ...


----------



## marionlgy (Dec 16, 2010)

Thinking of visiting my favorite place, Singapore? If so I'll offer you a few pointers to ensure you get the best out of your stay.

First of all you need to book a hotel.

The shopping plaza's are amazing, don't miss out Lucky Plaza the homeland of Filipino shops, and full of the people themselves on a Sunday. Far East Plaza, great for just about everything. Paradox, this is all the expensive designer gear, but still things worth a look.

Visit Sentosa Island via the cable car, or get a taxi direct. 

The Bird Park, Zoo, Botanic Gardens, another must see is a visit to Little India

If you like sport, their are two World class golf courses on Sentosa Island. 

For horse racing, one of the best tracks in the World is at Changi.

A taxi into China Town is also worth a visit, as this place is 100% Chinese

What To Eat:

Singapore is well known for it's range of food, and you can buy almost every type of meal on the planet. If you eat in the restaurants or hotels it will cost usually between S$10-S$20 each, eat in the food courts, and you get a filling meal for as little as S$4.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

TO PP....depends where the Food Court/Hawker Stall is


----------

